# Do I look better as a blonde, or a redhead?



## ashley8119 (May 17, 2009)

Me (at age 16)










Me (at age 19)










I was blonde for years until I decided to try red when I was 18, I have been a redhead ever since. 

Should I keep the red, or go back to blonde?


----------



## sofie1507 (May 17, 2009)

i say blonde, esp the very first pic tht suits u a lot!very pretty


----------



## gildedangel (May 17, 2009)

I like both, but I am going to go with blonde.


----------



## Mabelle (May 17, 2009)

red head


----------



## Jessica0984 (May 17, 2009)

I like them both so I am going to give you a suggestion...Why not Strawberry Blonde? It is the best of both worlds. Since you have been coloring your hair red for so long it will be hell to remove. It may take you many stages to get back to blonde.


----------



## fuzz (May 17, 2009)

I think blonde


----------



## fadedillusions (May 17, 2009)

blonde


----------



## BBJay (May 17, 2009)

I definitely say redhead.


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 17, 2009)

Definately 100% redhead!! It's gorgeous with your skin tone.


----------



## Babylard (May 17, 2009)

red might turn orange if you go back to blonde and fry your hair... but i'd say try brunette next lol


----------



## ms.marymac (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BBJay* 

 
_I definitely say redhead._

 
Absolutely.  The blond looks pretty, but the red really stands out!


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (May 17, 2009)

i say blonde


----------



## disconlemonade (May 17, 2009)

Redhead def


----------



## TISH1124 (May 17, 2009)

redhead


----------



## CosmePro (May 17, 2009)

Lovin the RED!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 17, 2009)

redhead!


----------



## NatalieMT (May 17, 2009)

I'd stick with the red, I think it's a lot more striking and stand out. I like the suggestion try brunette if you fancy a change.


----------



## winkietoe (May 17, 2009)

Im loving the red on you


----------



## claralikesguts (May 17, 2009)

red! even though you didn't include it, a dark chocolatey brown would look SO hot.


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (May 17, 2009)

you look beautiful as a redhead


----------



## nursee81 (May 17, 2009)

blonde


----------



## glassy girl (May 17, 2009)

U look beautifull both but Red is hottt


----------



## Shimmer (May 17, 2009)

Redhead.


----------



## LeeleeBell (May 17, 2009)

I love how the red looks in the first pic, WOW! I love that color. The second pic it looks a bit too much (more pink in it?)...so I would stay with red but maybe tone it down one shade. Your face/eyes/coloring are made for red!


----------



## little teaser (May 17, 2009)

Blonde


----------



## User38 (May 17, 2009)

Red imo.. it is striking and makes you look more unique


----------



## Boneshaker (May 17, 2009)

I have to say red.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 18, 2009)

red, definitely!!!


----------



## Susanne (May 18, 2009)

I really like you blonde.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 18, 2009)

Not an option, but I'd like to suggest Brunette


----------



## SparklingWaves (May 18, 2009)

delete


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 18, 2009)

Redhead.


----------



## Cinci (May 18, 2009)

I agree that going blonde will be difficult without looking brassy.   I think a dark chocolate brown would be nice.. especially with all that hair!


----------



## ashley8119 (May 19, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your input, I really appreciate it!! I have been hearing a lot of opinions from friends like "I miss seeing you as a blonde!" and "You should definitely keep that red, you look so striking and it's gorgeous!" so they have been mixed opinions lately, so I just thought I would ask on here. I liked the blonde because I felt more young/sexy with it, but I was never taken seriously by anyone. I like the red because I think I look more unique, people take me seriously, and I don't have to wear layers of too dark foundation and bronzer in order to look 'tan'. I can finally embrace my natural skintone with the red hair! 

Thanks again!


----------

